# How old do you think he is? Cull?  Weight?



## Handgunner (Nov 13, 2005)

I checked the Cuddeback again today and had 11 images.  This big 8 point again, two young bucks and the rest does...

To me, the buck looks old.  Around 5.5+ ... He doesn't have the sway back to him, but he just has an old look to him.  

Another question.  Do you think he's past his prime?  Or a cull buck?  Since he lacks good G-3's and has poor browtines?

His browtines are broken off, but it doesn't look like he had much there to begin with.

Don't get me wrong.  I'd be proud to take this buck.  So I'm not trying to downplay him because of his rack, but would you consider him genetically "bad" for the herd, by passing on his trait of little to no browtines and G-3's? 

So do you think?


----------



## csp6245 (Nov 13, 2005)

I would say he only looks to be 2.5 to 3 years old don't think he is much older than that. I would say he has potential and genetically I don't think he is bad for the heard.


----------



## bull0ne (Nov 13, 2005)

I'd say he's 3.5 at least......maybe 4.5......ground check if you get the chance


----------



## Ricky (Nov 13, 2005)

I say 2  1/2,too.
lLet him go 1 more year


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 13, 2005)

I'll say he's 2.5 or 3.5, NOT a cull and weighs 168 pounds.


----------



## trailhunter (Nov 13, 2005)

*hard to say*

hard to say from picture and the angle.  Neck looks swollen too.

I'd guess he's at least 3 1/2, maybe 4 1/2.  I don't practice culling, too many variables here and I've seen too many young deer shot.

th


----------



## davidhelmly (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm gonna say 2.5 or 3.5 also. His rack lacks the mass to be any older but he does have a pretty good neck on him. Let him simmer until next year and I think you will be happy.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 13, 2005)

Thats a tough one Delton..

He does make you want to think he has age, looks like he may have some grey on the front face..But doesnt seem to have alot of hanging fat or rolls..

I'd say give it another year...


----------



## striper commander (Nov 14, 2005)

Looks to be 4.5 or better to me but does not have the mass that a deer that age normally has. He also looks to weigh around 225 or better. He is also the same buck as in your avatar isn't he.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm guessing by what I see he's a 2.5 - 3.5 yr old. Also say he's easily over 200+ on the hoof. I would say let him grow another year.


----------



## Gadget (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey I just got a cuddeback too Delton. The writing on your pic looks different than mine, is yours the 1.3 or the 3.0 megapixel version? 

3.5 at least, probably 4.5!

And I assure you would weigh more than 168lbs


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 14, 2005)

300mag said:
			
		

> Looks to be 4.5 or better to me but does not have the mass that a deer that age normally has. He also looks to weigh around 225 or better. He is also the same buck as in your avatar isn't he.


 Yes he is...


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 14, 2005)

Gadget.  I love it!  I got the 3.0  -- Told the wife "it'll be an anniversary present AND Christmas present"... 

I couldn't think of a better way to spend the money.  It's like a bunch of presents every week or so...


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 14, 2005)

I do not think that buck is 2.5 yrs old. I'd would strongly age him to be 3.5 yrs old. If you don't have any previous yrs pics of the buck, there is no way I would cull him at 3.5. Let him go atleast 1 more year and try and get pics of him. That way you will know what he gained in a years time and can make a better decision on him. If you have more pics of him at this time of year, look at his tarsals. Typically on a 3.5 yr old buck you have dark staining. At 4.5 you start seeing a very dark tarsal with a run starting to form below it. At 5.5 and older you typically see the tarsal and a defined run going down the leg.


----------



## captainhook (Nov 17, 2005)

It's amazing how much disparity there is between the different asessments of this deer's age and weight. In my area, based on body size I would figure this deer to be no older than 4.5. I also wouldn't estimate that he weighs any more that 175-185. He does have a very thick neck and blocky head but a 200 pounder is a huge deer. I would let this deer go another year unless I saw something in some other pictures that gave a more clear idea of his physical characteristics. By the way Delton I must say I love my Cuddeback 3.0's also. I couldn't be more pleased with mine. I traded one of my turkey guns for two new ones at my buddy's gun store.


----------



## MSU bowhunter (Nov 17, 2005)

I'd say about 3 1/2.  I'd shoot him now...no hesitation here on that boy!

But, it would be kinda hard to shoot that deer at 3:40 in the AM.


----------



## Trizey (Nov 17, 2005)

Blocky head, roman nose, can't tell too much else about his body....  Mature deer, yes.  

Cull, ??

I would say this deer is at least 3.5+


----------



## groundhawg (Nov 17, 2005)

Is not a cull, just a young deer.  No more than 2 and a half years old.


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 17, 2005)

Like CaptainHook said, kinda neat at the different age and weight guesstimates.... I'm sticking with 4.5+.  He doesnt' have a sway back, but just looks "old" to me.  I could be completely wrong though.

I've been wrong before in my life, I think.  But I may have been wrong. 

Chook, I wish I could get 3 more of them.  Fun things to have and I can't wait to swap the cards each week.  I just relocated mine to a spot near my stand on some oaks the deer are visiting pretty regular.  I can't wait to see what's coming to those.

My luck, I'll get a picture of "Freak Nasty" during daylight hours on a morning I decided to sleep in!


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 10, 2006)

New members on the board here, let's get some new guesstimates.  To the top.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 10, 2006)

Any new pics of him this year?


----------



## bull0ne (Sep 10, 2006)

Delton said:


> New members on the board here, let's get some new guesstimates.  To the top.




He's one year older and wiser?


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 10, 2006)

Brandon, not yet.  I've not put a camera on that farm yet.  I'll wait until they start hitting that scrape again...

Bull, yeah... that too...


----------



## Hogguide (Sep 11, 2006)

He looks to be a 3.5-4.5 yr old deer. Large neck, pot belly, short nose. All the signs of a mature deer. 
What he is lacking is proper nutrition. 
Hogguide


----------

